# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Тест: Ваш сексуальный IQ

## Irina

*Хотите узнать всю правду о том, насколько хорошо вы знаете свои сексуальные потребности и умеете распознавать желания своего партнера? А также о том, что на самом деле для вас значит секс? Тогда пройдите тест!*

*Ответьте "Да" или "Нет" на каждое из приведенных ниже утверждений, и подсчитайте количество ответов "Да".*

1. Вы никогда не стали бы имитировать оргазм.

2. Вы свободно можете разговаривать на темы, связанные с сексом.

3. Вы с легкостью предлагаете своему партнеру попробовать новые позы или сексуальные техники.

4. Вам кажется, что ваш любовник хотя бы раз имитировал оргазм.

5. Вы не видите ничего постыдного в том, чтобы заниматься мастурбацией, когда вы одни.

6. Если ваш партнер будет мастурбировать при вас – это вас не смутит.

7. Если вы не в настроении для того, чтобы заниматься сексом, вы прямо скажете об этом своему партнеру.

8. Вы всегда честны, разговаривая с партнером о своих ощущениях во время секса с ним.

9. Если вы делаете в постели что-нибудь, что не нравится партнеру, вы предпочитаете, чтобы он вам об этом честно сказал.

10. Вы осознаете и принимаете, что у разных людей могут быть разные потребности в сексе.

11. Вы с радостью принимаете предложения вашего партнера попробовать что-то новенькое в постели.

12. Вы принимаете ваше тело таким, какое оно есть – со всеми его недостатками и достоинствами.

13. Вам нравится делиться своими сексуальными фантазиями с партнером.

14. Если ваши сексуальные потребности или желания отличаются от желаний вашего партнера, вы готовы пойти на компромисс.

15. Вам нравится разнообразие в сексуальных позах.

16. Вы стараетесь сделать все, чтобы ваш любовник был доволен собой.

17. Вы – за безопасный секс и никогда не отступаетесь от этог опринципа.

18. Если ваш любовник скажет "нет" в ответ на какое-то ваше предложение, вы не обидитесь.

19. Романтика для вас – важная составляющая сексуальных отношений.

20. Быстрый секс время от времени – вы ничего не имеете против.

21. Если у вашего партнера случится преждевременная эякуляция – вы отнесетесь к этому с пониманием.

22. Если вашему партнеру тяжело возбудиться – вы не воспримете это на свой счет.

23. Если ваш партнер слишком груб или слишком нежен в сексе – вы скажете ему об этом.

24. Быть хорошим любовником – не означает иметь много парнеров.

25. У вас никогда не возникает мыслей о том, что секс – это грязно.




> *
> Если вы дали от 20 до 25 ответов "да"*, это означает, что у вас высокий сексуальный IQ. Вы понимаете, что хорошие сексуальные отношения невозможны без открытости, доверия и честности, и следуете эти принципам. Обратите внимание на вопросы, на которые вы ответили "нет" – если вы сумеете изменить свое мнение по этим пунктам, ваша сексуальная жизнь станет еще лучше.
> *
> Если ваш результат – от 12 до 19 ответов "да"*, это означает, что ваш сексуальный IQ средний. Вы неплохо знаете свои сексуальные желания и потребности и умеете наладить гармоничные отношения с партнером. Однако иногда у вас могут возникать конфликты или обиды. Для того чтобы свести их к минимуму, посмотрите, на какие вопросы вы ответили "нет" и постарайтесь изменить свое к ним отношение, поработав над собой.
> 
> *Если вы дали менее 12 ответов "да"* – ваш сексуальный IQ низкий. Возможно, вам не хватает уверенности в себе, и поэтому ваши сексуальные отношения далеки от идеала. Вам потребуется серьезная работа над собой – для того, чтобы повысить свой сексуальный IQ. Продумайте, какие действия вам нужно предпринять, разбейте их на небольшие шаги и приступайте к работе над собой!

----------


## Irina

> от 12 до 19 ответов "да", это означает, что ваш сексуальный IQ средний. Вы неплохо знаете свои сексуальные желания и потребности и умеете наладить гармоничные отношения с партнером. Однако иногда у вас могут возникать конфликты или обиды. Для того чтобы свести их к минимуму, посмотрите, на какие вопросы вы ответили "нет" и постарайтесь изменить свое к ним отношение, поработав над собой.


Не знаю, но обид и уж тем более конфликтов точно не возникает

----------


## AKON

> Если ваш результат – от 12 до 19 ответов "да", это означает, что ваш сексуальный IQ средний. Вы неплохо знаете свои сексуальные желания и потребности и умеете наладить гармоничные отношения с партнером. Однако иногда у вас могут возникать конфликты или обиды. Для того чтобы свести их к минимуму, посмотрите, на какие вопросы вы ответили "нет" и постарайтесь изменить свое к ним отношение, поработав над собой.


 а какие обиды или конфликты?))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Если вы дали от 20 до 25 ответов "да", это означает, что у вас высокий сексуальный IQ. Вы понимаете, что хорошие сексуальные отношения невозможны без открытости, доверия и честности, и следуете эти принципам. Обратите внимание на вопросы, на которые вы ответили "нет" – если вы сумеете изменить свое мнение по этим пунктам, ваша сексуальная жизнь станет еще лучше.


   вот так вот

----------


## Irina

> а какие обиды или конфликты


Я так думаю, это для их предотвращения надо подумать над вопросами на которые ответ быт Нет

----------


## AKON

> Я так думаю, это для их предотвращения надо подумать над вопросами на которые ответ быт Нет


Я соглашусь с тобой, впринципе некуда без взаимо понимания..

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> Если ваш результат – от 12 до 19 ответов "да", это означает, что ваш сексуальный IQ средний. Вы неплохо знаете свои сексуальные желания и потребности и умеете наладить гармоничные отношения с партнером. Однако иногда у вас могут возникать конфликты или обиды. Для того чтобы свести их к минимуму, посмотрите, на какие вопросы вы ответили "нет" и постарайтесь изменить свое к ним отношение, поработав над собой.


это получилось

----------

